# i like more fish



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Based on my stock in my signature, I need advice on the other fish that should be compatible. I got rid of all my munba. I think the stock I have are all peacocks. I thought peacocks were peaceful, well that's what animal world stated. But they seem to fight more than my mubunas did. I'm close to giving up on africans. Maybe my memory fails me, it seems like when I had south American cichlids they didn't fight as much even with females & males together.
thanks,
John


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want 4 or more females for each male. I would expect the lemon jakes to be the most aggressive and possibly even keep the reds and sapphires from coloring well.

Also you want to overcrowd to 20 fish in a 75G to help with aggression. I would add females: 2 reds, 2 sapphires and 8 jakes.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

interesting story about the red & jake. At first the Jake was more aggressive so I put jake in my fish prison. after a month I let jak eout of prison and the red was the aggressor so off he went to prison for an hour. When I let red out of prison the tables turned again. It reminds me of the WWE sometimes 
I'll give your suggestion a try.

Thanks,
John


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't save peacock fry from this tank.


----------

